# taille maxi disque dur pour G4?



## alumni (14 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous

j'ai envie d'ajouter un DD dans mon brave G4 bi-processeur (mirrored doors), toujours vaillant.
J'en vois des alléchants, 200Go, 250Go, 400Go !!
Savez-vous si je dois faire gaffe à limiter la taille du DD ou si mon G4 arrivera à tourner avec un énorme disque dur...
Si quelqu'un passe et a une petite idée ben merci d'avance !

(je viens de me fader les 6 pages de cette section et je n'ai rien vu ou alors j'ai mal regardé et je me confonds en excuses)


----------



## snowrider (14 Juin 2005)

la taille du disque dur n'empechera pas de "tourner" ton G4 ,au pire il n'en vera qu'une partie... 

je ne connais pas la taille maxi pour le G4 faut calculer ca avec l'addressage maxi du bus , je me rapelle plus comment on fait.

mais si j'ai un conseil c'est  vu la place a l'intérieur du G4 MDD il est parfois jusdicieux de mettre plusieurs disques ( notament si tu veux gerer des sauvegardes etc ...) 
perso j'ai 3 DD 80 et 160 Go sur le bus ATA100 et 40 Go sur le bus ATA-33 et tout va nickel

autre point les DD a prendre doivent etre en ATA 100 , et pas non en S-ATA
de meme prendre un disque silencieux et un tampon 8Meg (par ex seagate barrauca) ca aide pas mal

voila ...


----------



## NINAS (14 Juin 2005)

Pour ma part sur mon G4 bi-pro, j'ai "en ligne" un LaCie 500 GO+LaCie 160 GO+LaCie 80 GO, je confirme, tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes...


----------



## alumni (14 Juin 2005)

Miam tout ça est encourageant   
500 Go wow ! C'est sur la baie arrière ou c'est un disque SCSI ?


----------



## NINAS (14 Juin 2005)

alumni a dit:
			
		

> Miam tout ça est encourageant
> 500 Go wow ! C'est sur la baie arrière ou c'est un disque SCSI ?


 
FIREWIRE en chaine


----------



## snowrider (14 Juin 2005)

je me disais aussi LAcie c'est des externes ....

sinon apres une courte rechecher GOOGLE le G4 MDD n'a pas la limitation des G3 et G4 sur les disk > 128Go  

ni aucune autre apparement ..... (si je me trompe ca m'interrese de connaitre la limite)

donc fonce ...


----------



## alumni (14 Juin 2005)

Je vais probablement me prendre un 250 Go alors, ils sont à des prix intéressants (en moyenne 115/120 euros)...

Si je peux abuser, as-tu dans ton historique l'url du résultat de ta recherche google ? ou les mots exacts que tu as entrés pour la recherche...


----------



## snowrider (15 Juin 2005)

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:...p-34.html+max++hard+disk+size+on+G4+MDD&hl=fr

voila ...

sinon prends un tampon 8 Megs  surtout sur 250Go ca sera mieux
et a ma connaissance les seagate barracuda sont plus silencieux que les seagate normal ... mais je sais pas si il exsite dans cette taille 

mais bon vu que tu a un MDD (comme moi je précise)  le bruit , du DD c'est pas le plus significatif mdr ...


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2005)

snowrider a dit:
			
		

> A ma connaissance les seagate barracuda sont plus silencieux que les seagate normal ... mais je sais pas si il exsite dans cette taille
> 
> mais bon vu que tu a un MDD (comme moi je précise) le bruit , du DD c'est pas le plus significatif mdr ...


 
Je confirme... Quand au bruit, inutile d'en rajouter encore plus avec un DD non   ?


----------



## alumni (15 Juin 2005)

snowrider a dit:
			
		

> mais bon vu que tu a un MDD (comme moi je précise)  le bruit , du DD c'est pas le plus significatif mdr ...



 quoi, tu t'moques de mon 747 ?


----------



## alumni (26 Juin 2005)

CA Y EST, j'ai monté un Seagate Barracuta 7200 avec 8Mo de cache, taille disqaue 250Go, le G4 en reconnaît 233,9.

Monté sur la baie arrière du G4.

Pour le moment, tout va bien.


----------

